# Maintaining Muscle Without Working Out



## jtom (Jan 1, 2012)

I am having a vascular procedure done on my legs this week. I will not be able to do any weight lifting of any kind (upper or lower) for 2 and a half weeks. However, I can walk around just no physical activity. Obviously I am not going to ask what excercises I can do so I wanted advice on what would be the best diet to maintain my muscle during this period. Since I can only walk I cannot burn off calories like I normally would.

Thank you!


----------



## mugshot (Jan 1, 2012)

just try to eat clean, avoid junk food as much as you can for those 2 and a half weeks, what is your weight and bf % ?


----------



## dsl (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree with the above, just eat clean. Your goal at this point should probably just be to stave off any excess fat gain. There will more than likely be some atrophy, but as long as it isn't brand new muscle mass (if you just got off a cycle, for instance), you should get it back after a couple of weeks in the gym. You may feel deflated towards the end, but overall you will be fine.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 2, 2012)

Like they said ^^ - your body is going to need energy focused on recovery so think of your diet as fueling for that challenge for your body instead of for lifting. I don't know how mobile you will be over that period of time - I could see the temptation to start eating out of boredom if you're stuck in front of the TV or just sitting / in bed when normally you'd be at the gym. But if you just look at the recovery period as a different form of "workout", the purpose is still the same - fueling for your needs. I'm also thinking you may even find yourself w/ reduced appetite from the procedure and any meds that might come w/ the procedure & recovery.


----------



## njc (Jan 3, 2012)

Just be as active as you can without compromising your recovery.  You'll be fine. 2-3 weeks off is nothing in the grand scheme.  Your body (joints, ligaments, muscles, neurological system) might actually end up thanking you for the time off and will come back rejuvenated and ready to roar.


----------



## njc (Jan 3, 2012)

I would also take peptides (a ghrp and a ghrh) together for some anticatabolic action as well is increased functional recovery capacity.  They work just like synthetic GH in this regard.  HMB is also SUPPOSED to be anti-catabolic but I question it's effectiveness.  CLA might be a good addition.  Also, talk to your doctor about whether or not you can perform any isometric exercises.  You'll be fine.


----------

